

How to Become a Billionaire - pmcpinto
http://peterdiamandis.com/post/95751083543/how-to-become-a-billionaire

======
ColinWright
Incredibly annoying - implements its own scroll bar and doesn't respond to
PgDn, PgUp, space, arrows, or anything except using the mouse. Breaks my
entire workflow and user experience.

Is this deliberate? Excellent way to take focus off content and onto
irrelevancies. I cannot adequately express my contempt for "designers" who do
this - they need to be slapped.

</rant>

~~~
Mithaldu
I wouldn't think too much about it, it's just an off-the-shelf tumblr theme:
[http://pixelrevel.com/themes/tumblr/novelist/](http://pixelrevel.com/themes/tumblr/novelist/)

\--

Personally the more important question which the post doesn't answer is: What
have these companies achieved and how are their current plans coming along?

~~~
ColinWright

      > ... it's just an off-the-shelf tumblr theme ...
    

That makes it worse - they've looked at it, chosen it, and it actively breaks
the users' experience and detract from the content. The fact that it's a
readily available theme just means that other people will choose it because
they think it looks nice, without regard for their readers. Again.

Eurgh.

------
bjelkeman-again
I think it may be easier to help a billion people, in certain contexts, if you
don't focus on making a billion in the process. People in my team decided that
a decent salary is sufficient. Helping at least a billion people is the goal.

------
jqueryin
While I think most of us can agree it's a very link-baity title, the content
itself was worth the read. Some wonderful projects have come out of
Singularity University, with Matternet being my personal favorite. The future
benefits of Matternet on global aid and relief could be astounding.

 __Edited. Too early in the morning, thanks tomp! __

~~~
tomp
You mean Matternet?

[http://matternet.us/](http://matternet.us/)

------
Delameko
Judging by the article, I'm thinking the way to become a billionaire is to
manufacture cheap 3D printer and drone parts.

------
090178
Catchy titles but inspiring list of startup works. Good luck guys.

------
kirkus
404

